# Boschmann ???



## Anonymous (22 May 2004)

Could anybody give me a bit of advice ?
Was offered some tools at a very good price, they looked good and happenned to be what I was going to buy next, but the brand was BOSCHMANN and wondered if they were anything to do with BOSCH.

Have any of you come across this brand before, if so , what are the tools like ? 

These were new tools, the van was full of them, but the salesman was a bit shifty !

Thing I did notice was the van had a German number plate so could have been a genuine salesman.

Any help appreciated .


----------



## sawdustalley (22 May 2004)

I seriously doubt they have anything to do with bosch, i've never heard of them, Which means they are probably cheap imports. You can usually tell by who your buying them from and also the quality of the products, their casing, the packaging etc....

Quick search on google might help:
http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid ... =BOSCHMANN


----------



## Adam (22 May 2004)

I got offered some "DeWalt" tools once, by a van that pulled up next to me at Wickes. Two Irish guys hopped out and said something along the lines of "ere mate - you want some genuine tools wanna have a look"......

Anyway, (and I'd have never have bought them due to the nature of the circumstances) but they were the wrong(ish) colour - and I reckoned some full of sand - instead of motors. Also, they clearly cheap and plasticky.

Later that week, I was at my local (reputable) tool dealers, and they had a "Makita" tool, brought in by a customer on display (at the repairs counter), which someone had brought in for repair - with a warning - it had failed on the first cut - and didn;t have a single genuine part in it. So avoid them at all costs! 

I believe some factory in southern Ireland is churning them out - can either of the Irish contingent remember having this discussion before?

Anything out the back of a van has got to be dodgy?

Found the link I was looknig for: (have a read towards the bottom of this thread)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=726


Adam


----------



## sawdustalley (22 May 2004)

Actually, I was at a bootfair the other day and I saw a WHOLE stand with REAL dewalt and B&D tools on. 

Couldnt see much wrong with it, apart from some stuff was obviously dis-continued, i'm not a great DeWalt fan, but i came back with a gadget flip/driver thingy nevertheless £9


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 May 2004)

Hi KW

Adam is absolutely correct, do not touch these tools with a bargepole.

We have been inundated with them locally and it appears the items are manufactured in the far east, imported to Ireland where DeWalt and Makita etc. labels are added then they are exported to the UK.

It appears that you experienced the German equivalent.

It sounds as though SDA saw genuine end-of-lines being cleared.

Apparently you can always tell the fakes because the DW yellow is not the correct shade. I believe the reason for that is so that they can get through customs without any problems.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Gary H (23 May 2004)

'Wabbit.
Try a search on Ebay for power tools and somewhere in there you'll find some Boschmann tools. Theyre not BOSCH and are not linked with them by the looks of it. BUT they look like the standard Chiawan imports - not great quality but fairly functional.

I say this because I've just bought an SIP 10" Sliding compound mitre saw which looks similar in design to the Boschmann model. I've tried it a little over this weekend and it seems reasonable enough. Powerful (2hp motor), fairly quiet for a non-induction motor, heavy enough to stay put ( about 18-ish kg's) but can be moved around and it was £112 inc v.a.t. (A full review will be posted soon... :wink: )

I can't vouch for the Boschmann though but this may give you some idea.HTH.

Gary


----------



## Woodythepecker (7 Nov 2004)

SWMBO was watching one of the shopping channels Sky661 "YES LIVE" (web site www.yes661.com) today and they were selling some of these Boschmann power tools, they had a compound mitre saw with laser £74, twin 18v hammer drill/driver £48, 500w angle grinder with blades and safety kit £10, and a 550w electric planer with free safety kit £29.

Now i have no idea what these tools are like, but when you think that they are giving a 12 month money back guarantee they can't be that bad. I am not talking about a 12 month warranty where they will fix or replace the product if it goes wrong, this gurantee they claim allows you to send the product back for up to 12 months if you are not satisfied with it. Other channels such as QVC only give you 30 days. 

I know, i did not believe it either so i contacted them and sure enough they will give you a full refund.
How can they stay in business with this sort of guarantee. Well the bloke that i spoke to claimed that after years of experience with the buying public, if the product does not go wrong there are very few people that will send it back. Something like 10,000 to 1, and as they buy huge amounts and get each items for silly amounts they are not really taking a chance.

As i have said i do not know what these tools are like but for someone on a small budget they might be worth trying.

I agree i do not think that they have any connection to Bosch, they are just using the name to get the buyer to notice them, and it appears to be working.

Regards

Woody


----------



## MattMoore (7 Nov 2004)

was there not a similar question in one of the wood working publications recently?
im sure it was along the lines of boschmann, and they did end up being fakes


----------



## Dewy (7 Nov 2004)

One that could cause a few problems is one of the tool makers seliing on QVC.
I think it is TCL but am not sure.
All their new tools will be yellow.
How long before someone starts putting a DW badge on these?


----------



## Keith Smith (8 Nov 2004)

We had a similar question at The Woodworker, which is what Matt is refering too. I've seen these tools, although it is hard to generalise as they are a mixed bag but I would say pretty poor stuff and worth avoiding.

The other problem is that some people are selling these as Bosch and saying that Boschmann is the pro version of Bosch tools as sold in Germany which they are definately not.

Keith


----------



## Woodythepecker (8 Nov 2004)

Keith, with the position you are in (writing for The Woodworker etc) i would have thought that you come across a lot of dodgy tools and if your advice is to steer clear of these then i am sure that all the members will take note. 
But the point i was trying to make is if a company like this shopping channel is offering a 12 month no quibble guarantee and will give you your money back for up to 12 months after you purchase the product then for someone on a tight budget they might be worth a look at. Obviously they would be no good to someone like me who uses these sort of tools day in and day out, but for someone to who woodworking is a hobby i thought they may have been alright.

Anyway thanks for the advice. I am sure everyone will steer clear of them.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Keith Smith (8 Nov 2004)

Woody what they rely on is 

1 the tool will hardly ever be used

2 the customer will know so little that they won't know if it is working properly

3 inertia; even if it is faulty how many people will be bothered to pack it all up and then go to the post office (if you can find one) pay postage and hope they will do something when they get it?

I bought a "pro" tool from Wickes with a 2 year guarantee; lasted 3 months when I took it back they said I had worn it out and so wasn't covered under warranty. Wasn't worth the aggravation to pursue it.

Keith


----------



## MattMoore (8 Nov 2004)

on the talk of warranty and guarantee's, by law you are able to take back any item, with a receipt upto 6 years from the date of purchase, 
and they have to replace it with the an equivalent model, or send it back for repair
this is if you are able to prove that it is a manufacturing error as opposed to user error
i had this alot when i worked at homebase, 
so always keep your receipts folks!


----------



## kityuser (9 Nov 2004)

matt is quite right, all of these warranties and stuff are in ADDITION to your legal rights.

The trading standards web site is well worth having a look at.

Its interesting that all of these large shops like Courts and Homebase (I have had issues with both) seem to think that they are ABOVE customer rights laws and it would seem that everyone except the store manager has no training in the area.

One of the biggest issues has to be delivery date...... if they say 2-3 weeks (even spoke to you, not written down) then this is legally binding (i.e. a contract) and they are in breach if they do not give you notice that your goods won`t be there by the time stated.
I ordered 2 doors from homebase 16 weeks ago....... YES 16 WEEKS!
they must have refunded me the door 3 times over in vouchers and discounts but I`m sticking with it......


sorry, rant over *shocking*

steve


----------



## Jintyralph09 (5 Jul 2015)

Hi
I can't talk for anyone else but I have several Boschhmann battery tools purchased from eBay and they come with a years warranty and I can't fault the tools especially my 24v 1/2" drive socket gun and it's had a lot of use.
For me Boschmann are the tools for me.
Good Luck


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2015)

Nearly eleven years - got to be record!! :lol:


----------



## Alexam (5 Jul 2015)

Old post 2004


----------



## GLFaria (6 Jul 2015)

Most likely China.

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/350w-bo ... tools.html


----------



## Keith 66 (6 Jul 2015)

The only time i have seen Boschmann tools is in the back of vans that appear as if by magic near building sites & industrial estates. Usually being flogged in a very pushy style by Irish "Travellers" who insist they are "Bosch". Just like the orange chainsaws that look like Stihl. And generators etc etc.
All great quality to be sure. All of it garbage.
If you buy them you wont get a guarrantee & deserve all you get.


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Jul 2015)

Keith Smith":3037snib said:


> Woody what they rely on is
> 
> 1 the tool will hardly ever be used
> 
> ...



Keith,

You won't go to Wickes again. Not even for stuff you know is as good as you can get anywhere else. Right? 

Cheers John. :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jul 2015)

Well. He probably hasn't been there for nearly eleven years.


----------



## pcb1962 (6 Jul 2015)

Quite a few Boschmann tools listed on Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=bl_dp_s_w ... ch-type=ss
Looks like a load of utter junk


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Jul 2015)

From Amazon's feedback:


> Returned very dangerous tool. Faulty switch. Jumped from hammer mode to drill mode while in use,
> Hurt my thumb
> Pulled off my watch
> Crashed into patio window leaving black mark
> I am still unable to use my thumb properly


And


> bought this tool to do some drilling and cutting out bricks,after drilling about 20 holes and cutting out 5 bricks this tool began to switch it self from breaker mode to drill mode!very lucky not to have broke my wrist!(also when you then try to get tool fixed topnotch4u do not want to know or help!)so my advice is steer well clear!waste of money


It's a bit odd that someone chooses to comment on this old thread as their first post, too...


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Jul 2015)

phil.p":14wh2dpt said:


> Well. He probably hasn't been there for nearly eleven years.



I was awake all of last night. One of these days I will train myself to check the dates on... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :mrgreen:


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh (7 Jul 2015)

> [t's a bit odd that someone chooses to comment on this old thread as their first post, too.../quote]
> 
> I thought that, kinda thing that someone with a van full of boschmann tools might do


----------



## woodpig (7 Jul 2015)

Holy Necroposter! :lol: 

Anyway, I'm steering well clear of Dewaltlike and Makitaish stuff.


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Jul 2015)

Paddy Roxburgh":b3h4240y said:


> > [t's a bit odd that someone chooses to comment on this old thread as their first post, too.../quote]
> >
> > I thought that, kinda thing that someone with a van full of boschmann tools might do



It wasn't my first post, but the date slipped by me anyway; and I assure you Paddy, most of my tools are of a price that needs uplifted Insurance cover! 
I get positively exited by bronze bits, and by green and black electrical tools. For my sins, of course! (hammer)


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh (7 Jul 2015)

Hey Benchwayze, it wasn't you who reopened the thread, it was Jintyralph09 with his first post to say that bocshmann were "the tools for him", look at page one. My implication was that he might have a van full of boschmann tools to sell, of course I don't know that as I know nothing about him. No offence meant to your tool kit.
Paddy


----------



## Eric The Viking (7 Jul 2015)

Paddy Roxburgh":1dy8ous5 said:


> Hey Benchways, it wasn't you who reopened the thread, it was Jintyralph09 with his first post to say that bocshmann were "the tools for him", look at page one. My implication was that he might have a van full of boschmann tools to sell, of course I don't know that as I know nothing about him. No offence meant to your tool kit.
> Paddy



+1. I thought zackerly the same as Paddy.


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Jul 2015)

Cheers chaps. No probs. 
I confess that I do get annoyed with myself when I reopen an old thread by accident! 
I think I might decide to give these tools a try... Stranger things have happened at sea!!

Ho! Ho! Ho! and a bottle of Tizer!

John


----------



## MMUK (7 Jul 2015)

Boschmann! Lol! Cheap nasty made in PRC dung! Think Kitchen Devil in green clothing ;-)


----------



## dickm (7 Jul 2015)

Long time ago (like this thread!) but didn't Herefordshire and Worcester Trading Standards people take someone to court for selling unsafe Boschmann tools?


----------



## Eddie_P (7 Dec 2019)

I bought a 24v Boschmann impact wrench AND a Orange chainsaw out of the back of a van in 2013 and both have been fine. I made sure the impact driver span and also tested the chainsaw. The chap was Irish, the van Irish and both still work. I did in 2008 buy a pressure sprayer out of a van and the pump only lasted a few hours, it now does not spray even though the engine is running fine. I need to get a new pump. I do not know if the unit had been used in a boatyard first, but kept in a box clean and tidy when in use - so was worn out, or what....... but he did have quite a few in a van

I did overheat and melt one of the two Impact driver batteries, as I did not realise it was LiOn but just NiCad in the battery packs, and so charged it up half discharged, this made it get hot and warm, and ruined it. and partly melted the charger. I was lucky. The other battery pack is now not really very good, so I normally have to charge it up before I want to use it eg an hour before. But I have a mains impact wrench for really difficult stuff and by God is it good. The Boschmann is good for doing wheel nuts up gently, before I torque to the right setting.

The chainsaw has been fine though I did seize it up once as I ran it on 50:1 instead of 25:1 and was about to dismantle the engine, and found that I was able to unseize it when really cold. It has worked fine ever since.

It's really important to realise that some thought goes into making some of these items, but at the end of the day most stuff is made in China or Taiwan. For instance, the Hyatt mains impact driver I bought, is the same one as marketed by MachineMart - not only is this evident in the size and colour, it also had the MachineMart brochure and instruction manual in the box!!. This proves that many items come here, and then stickers are peeled off and reapplied with new.

I am having trouble finding another battery pack for the Boschmann Impact driver, they seem not to be for sale any more, though they were a few years ago when I looked but did not get around to ordering. I will either open up the pack and make my own 24V pack, or run it off two older 12V car batteries in series. It's good and heavy, seems well made, and has done quite alot of cars' wheels after breaking the initial torque off with a breaker bar.

If you do buy out of a van, make sure the stuff works and both batteries run the device etc.


----------



## Keith 66 (7 Dec 2019)

I have seen these Boschmann tools here in Essex, they exclusively seem to be sold out of white transit vans by Irish travellers. They are not even that cheap.
Sold alongside cheap spanners made of lead alloy & copies of other stuff all
obviously made in china & designed to fail within 5 minutes.
Anyone buying one of these or thinking it has any relation to Bosch needs their head testing. If you think you will get a guarrantee for something bought out of the back of a transit you need your head testing
Caveat emptor!


----------



## Duncan A (7 Dec 2019)

Lead alloy spanners are wonderful. No more rounded nuts and bolt heads!


----------



## sunnybob (7 Dec 2019)

apart from the fact this is a 15 year old thread.....  
lead spanners are also very safe. if you drop one across the battery terminals they melt before the car burns to the ground :shock: =D>


----------

